# Brewers Of Western Sydney



## dpadden (20/5/09)

Evening all...

Whilst there are a number of great home brew clubs around Sydney that cover areas such as the hills district, inner sydney, south, etc. there doesn't seem to be much happening out in good ol' western sydney.

Are you guys crashing the party in other areas? Is anyone interested in getting together around the parramatta region?

Be interested to hear from some other 'westies'.


----------



## Josh (20/5/09)

I just emailed DJR of the ISBs, but this is a bit closer to home.

I'm interested. 

There'd have to be a few between here and Penrith given Pat is still in business.


----------



## RagingBull (20/5/09)

I'd be interested.

Cheers,


----------



## peted27 (21/5/09)

im at wenty, dont do ag, just extract, but keen to come along and see how its done. count me in on anything that happens


----------



## dpadden (21/5/09)

peted27 said:


> im at wenty, dont do ag, just extract, but keen to come along and see how its done. count me in on anything that happens



Of course, anything that is organised will be for all brewers (or wanna be brewers for that matter)


----------



## peted27 (21/5/09)

Paddo said:


> Of course, anything that is organised will be for all brewers (or wanna be brewers for that matter)



this going to be the kind of thing where a bunch of grey haired / bald old men get together??


----------



## BennyBrewster (21/5/09)

I'm not far and am keen.


----------



## dpadden (21/5/09)

peted27 said:


> this going to be the kind of thing where a bunch of grey haired / bald old men get together??



Full head of brown hair here  ....and certainly not old yet


----------



## RetsamHsam (21/5/09)

I'll be in on this.. I've got dibs on being chairman, and i will be in need of a gavel to keep the rest of you in order!


----------



## b_thomas (21/5/09)

Penrith here and definitely keen. Have just gotten in to AG brewing so keen to see other's setups and methods in action.


----------



## dpadden (21/5/09)

Well Lads, a good response already so I reckon we should get together sometime soon and meet over a few cold ones. How would you like to kick things off? we could get together for a few beers at a pub (perhaps the Bavarian in P'matta) Let me know your thoughts....

Paddo


----------



## dpadden (22/5/09)

*bump* for daytime crew....


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/5/09)

The bavarian can be abit steep if you are having more than acouple, what about Paddy's Brewery? Just a suggestion..


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/09)

Why not have a brew day guys? Someone hosts it and everybody brings their own beers for tastings. Great way for everybody to meet and talk heaps of bs about all things beery. Works well up here in QLD and it's cheaper than a pub run and much more socialable.

2c FWIW

Chappo


----------



## Josh (22/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Why not have a brew day guys? Someone hosts it and everybody brings their own beers for tastings. Great way for everybody to meet and talk heaps of bs about all things beery. Works well up here in QLD and it's cheaper than a pub run and much more socialable.
> 
> 2c FWIW
> 
> Chappo


Yeah I'd be up for that. Unfortunately my set up has me mashing upstairs in a granny flat and boiling outside... not really the best spot for more than a couple of people. But I'd be happy to take some beers to someone else's place.


----------



## peted27 (22/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Why not have a brew day guys? Someone hosts it and everybody brings their own beers for tastings. Great way for everybody to meet and talk heaps of bs about all things beery. Works well up here in QLD and it's cheaper than a pub run and much more socialable.
> 
> 2c FWIW
> 
> Chappo



+1

i dont have anything to offer for tasting, but keen to watch some brewing.



and talking bs


----------



## dpadden (22/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> The bavarian can be abit steep if you are having more than acouple, what about Paddy's Brewery? Just a suggestion..




True, and I've been wanting to get down there anyway for a few of the new beers......


----------



## chappo1970 (22/5/09)

Carn Boys have a brew day! Nothing better than dribbling beery geeky stuff with a big boiler chuggin' all that hoppy aroma's around the place! Drinking real beer with real home brewers and having real beery conversations. I'm in heaven :wub: . Hate me Southern brothers to miss out on something really spesh, yeah? Being an ex Parramatta boy myself.

Shyte you can go to the pub any old time and have a few, can't ya?

Ok I will keep me beak out of it from now on and you can tell me to get stuffed.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/5/09)

We are having a case swap/brew day at my place on the 29th july, you guys are welcome to come along. There are still acouple of spots left in the swap if anyone is interested...


----------



## dpadden (22/5/09)

At this very early stage, just interested in getting a handle on how many brewers we have in these parts. Looks like we have quite a few and will get larger as more see the thread over the next few days.

Still think it's a good idea to at least meet each other over a few pints. Then we can chat about potential brew days, swaps, brewery visits, etc, etc...

Paddy's is close to the train line and has some great beers so keen to get along there. :icon_cheers: 

How about something on weekend of 12/13/14th June? What time/days suit everyone?

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## hewy (23/5/09)

Hi Gents,

I'm in Penrith and keen to meet up with some local brewers.

Probably wont be able to make anything in the next month or two, Mrs and I are about to have our first kid.

cheers
Hewy


----------



## Gerard_M (24/5/09)

I am a Westie so count me in. Get you sh1t sorted & pick a day to turn up @ Paddy's. I will make sure I am there to show you what goes where, & get you lunch & beers sorted!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## RetsamHsam (25/5/09)

hewy said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I'm in Penrith and keen to meet up with some local brewers.
> 
> ...



I am in the same boat, baby number two is due on the 9th of June so that weekend may not work for me...



Gerard_M said:


> I am a Westie so count me in. Get you sh1t sorted & pick a day to turn up @ Paddy's. I will make sure I am there to show you what goes where, & get you lunch & beers sorted!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Good stuff.. Looks like we now have some 'street cred'  

A great offer as well, thanks a bunch Gerard.


----------



## dpadden (25/5/09)

Gerard_M said:


> I am a Westie so count me in. Get you sh1t sorted & pick a day to turn up @ Paddy's. I will make sure I am there to show you what goes where, & get you lunch & beers sorted!
> Cheers
> Gerard



Gerard, it would be great to have you along and thanks for the very kind offer. 

It is going to be difficult to find a day that everyone will be available. Assuming all goes well I envisage getting together on a semi regular basis anyway so there will always be next time.

Lunchtime on the weekend looks to be the best option down at Paddy's. I'm available most Sunday's (Saturday is too hard with kids sport etc) so lets put two dates out there, and if all that have expressed interest can reply with one or both (or neither) that would be great.

Option 1 - Sunday 14th June

Option 2 - Sunday 21st June

Thanks guys, I'm really starting to look forward this! :icon_cheers:


----------



## BennyBrewster (25/5/09)

Sunday = sport for me until the soccer season is over, so count me out until then


----------



## dpadden (25/5/09)

OK. I'll add a third option for Sat, as I can usually get away by lunchtime.

so...

Option 1 - Sunday 14th June

Option 2 - Saturday 20th June

Option 3 - Sunday 21st June


----------



## hewy (25/5/09)

Hi guys,

Pencil me in for the 14th but the baby is due on the 25th so no gurantee I will be able to make it.

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## Josh (25/5/09)

I work 2/3 Sundays but an 11am start on arvo shift would be fine by me.

RDOs Sunday 7th booked to play paintball, Sunday 28th no plans and would be available...

Sunday 14th - could be there for an hour 11-12 before heading down to work. Work is only 15mins from Paddys.

Saturdays play soccer but not normally till 3pm, so a late AM start would work for me.

Sunday 21st - AM shift, could be at Paddys from 4:30pm.


----------



## Gerard_M (25/5/09)

June 20th & 21st are no good for me. As a rule I don't work weekends, but I can be there for a couple of hours on a Sat arvo if required. Sundays the place is a bit of a Zoo with the Markets in full flight. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## rosswill (25/5/09)

Count me in for 21st. The two weeks prior I will be in Fiji drinking that awful Fiji bitter & Gold


----------



## dpadden (26/5/09)

OK. Based on everybody's availability due to work, babies, holidays etc. and Gerard's recommendation regarding steering clear of Sunday, lets go with *Saturday June 27th @ 12pm - Paddy's Brewery*

As mentioned before, this is just a casual get together to talk sh!t about brewing, and have a few fine craft brews. Hopefully Gerard will be able to make it down and show us around the brewery as well which will be awesome.

I hope most people can make it down, I'm really looking forward to it. Be great to meet everyone and maybe even plan some future events for us Western Sydney Brewers.


----------



## Gerard_M (26/5/09)

I will be there on the 27th. If we get an idea on numbers closer to time I will make sure the bistro is open if required.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dpadden (27/5/09)

C'mon guys who else is in for Saturday June 27th @ 12pm - Paddy's Brewery???
:beerbang:


----------



## RetsamHsam (27/5/09)

27th should be good for me..


----------



## Josh (27/5/09)

Saturday 27th is fine for me. With all this rain lately, we'll probably be washed out. If not, I'll be able to hang around for an hour or so.


----------



## phonos (28/5/09)

I'm interested but will have to ask for a leave pass from SWMBO.

Is the best way to get there via flemington station?


----------



## peted27 (28/5/09)

Got family down from bris, so i'll probably be out of this one. 

Definitely keen for any other events i am able to get to though


----------



## dpadden (28/5/09)

Phonos said:


> I'm interested but will have to ask for a leave pass from SWMBO.
> 
> Is the best way to get there via flemington station?



Yeah Phonos, just on the other side of flemington markets from the station (on Parramatta Rd). 5 min walk


----------



## Gerard_M (29/5/09)

If the afternoon doesn't suit we can do it on the Saturday evening, & try to get some Hills, & Inner City guys to turn up as well.
Just a thought
Gerard


----------



## dpadden (30/5/09)

......just got back from a lunch time session at Paddy's, IPA was all out so stuck with the APA.....very nice.

I can't do the Sat night, so lets stick with the arvo for now, with any luck we will do this on a regular basis and would be keen to do a Sat night soon after.

So come on Western Sydney Brewers - *Saturday June 27th @ 12pm* - Paddy's Brewery. This is a great opportunity to meet up with a bunch of like-minded home brewers for a couple of cold ones. Newbs, kit & extract brewers are of course more than welcome to come along as well....


----------



## Gerard_M (30/5/09)

Paddo said:


> ......just got back from a lunch time session at Paddy's, IPA was all out so stuck with the APA.....very nice.



IPA should be back on tap now, I rang them when I saw this post. The keg is there, they just had to put it on when the previous keg ran out. See you on the 27th
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dpadden (31/5/09)

Whens the "Bolter" going to be ready Gerard?


----------



## hewy (31/5/09)

Paddo said:


> ......just got back from a lunch time session at Paddy's, IPA was all out so stuck with the APA.....very nice.
> 
> I can't do the Sat night, so lets stick with the arvo for now, with any luck we will do this on a regular basis and would be keen to do a Sat night soon after.
> 
> So come on Western Sydney Brewers - *Saturday June 27th @ 12pm* - Paddy's Brewery. This is a great opportunity to meet up with a bunch of like-minded home brewers for a couple of cold ones. Newbs, kit & extract brewers are of course more than welcome to come along as well....



I'll come if possible.. all depends on the baby situation. If the kid is around I will try and get a day off... no guarantees..

Cheers


----------



## dpadden (31/5/09)

hewy said:


> I'll come if possible.. all depends on the baby situation. If the kid is around I will try and get a day off... no guarantees..
> 
> Cheers



No worries Hewy....be great if you can make it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gerard_M (1/6/09)

Paddo said:


> Whens the "Bolter" going to be ready Gerard?



Probably looking at getting it on late next week. We will take the Wheat off for a while.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## arksnoah21 (2/6/09)

G'day,
If you blokes are keen for an extract brewer to come along I'd be happy to call in on Sat 27th (providing we don't get a tour). I was in Paddy's this past weekend Sun 31st and the IPA was on tap, a very nice beer.

Cheers
Sim


----------



## dpadden (2/6/09)

For sure Sim, be great if you could come down for a beer and a chat. Look forward to meeting you on the 27th...


----------



## hewy (3/6/09)

Paddo said:


> No worries Hewy....be great if you can make it. :icon_cheers:



Bub came early so hopefully all going to plan I shall be there!

Looking forward to meeting some fellow westy brewers :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## dpadden (3/6/09)

nice one Hewy. Hope Mum & Bub are doing well!


----------



## LethalCorpse (4/6/09)

If it's raining that day I'll probably be up for it - ball game will be cancelled


----------



## RetsamHsam (4/6/09)

hewy said:


> Bub came early so hopefully all going to plan I shall be there!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some fellow westy brewers :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...



Same here, born @ 2:27am on monday the 1st of June.. 1 Week and 1 Day early


----------



## b_thomas (9/6/09)

27th is tentative for me at this stage, may be going out to Bathurst to the grower's market.


----------



## Gerard_M (12/6/09)

b_thomas said:


> 27th is tentative for me at this stage, may be going out to Bathurst to the grower's market.



Can't get much bigger than the Growers Market at Paddy's!

There is a free sausage sizzle on Saturdays @ the brewery, so that should keep the tummy grumbles at bay
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## phonos (13/6/09)

If I were to drive, where would the best place be to park?


----------



## Gerard_M (14/6/09)

Phonos said:


> If I were to drive, where would the best place be to park?



OK without sounding too much of a smartarse, try the carpark beside the pub! Also if you are driving you might like to give the Unleaded (2.9% Alc Vol) a go.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## RetsamHsam (19/6/09)

Is this still on for next weekend, how m any people will be turning up??


----------



## dpadden (19/6/09)

You bet it's still on. Might be worth getting a bit of a list going to see who is coming along.....

1. Paddo
2. Gerard
3. RetsamHsam

If all who were interested could add their name if they are still coming along next weekend, that'd be great :icon_cheers: 

Paddo


----------



## Josh (20/6/09)

1. Paddo
2. Gerard
3. RetsamHsam
4. Josh

Tossing up whether to only do an hour with you guys before heading to soccer or staying a few hours with you guys and then head straight to the Taphouse for B'day drinks.

It's a double header weekend so I can still play Sunday.


----------



## arksnoah21 (22/6/09)

1. Paddo
2. Gerard
3. RetsamHsam
4. Josh
5. Sim

Organised it so a bit of an extract brewer can be part of the festivities.

Cheers


----------



## RetsamHsam (22/6/09)

Bump..


----------



## phonos (23/6/09)

1. Paddo
2. Gerard
3. RetsamHsam
4. Josh
5. Sim
6. Phonos


----------



## arksnoah21 (23/6/09)

What time on Saturday?


----------



## dpadden (23/6/09)

ECBeat said:


> What time on Saturday?



Saturday June 27th @ 12pm - Paddy's Brewery ECBeat.

Hope you can come along mate, going to be a great afternoon I'm sure....


----------



## arksnoah21 (23/6/09)

Mate, I've put my name on the list (5. Sim), might be able to bring 1 or 2 other brewers along too.

Cheers
Sim


----------



## dpadden (23/6/09)

ECBeat said:


> Mate, I've put my name on the list (5. Sim), might be able to bring 1 or 2 other brewers along too.
> 
> Cheers
> Sim



nice one...more the merrier


----------



## hewy (25/6/09)

Count me in

1. Paddo
2. Gerard
3. RetsamHsam
4. Josh
5. Sim
6. Phonos 
7. Hewy


----------



## dpadden (26/6/09)

Looking forward to catching up tomorrow guys and sneaking in a few of Gerards IPA's :beerbang: 

Anyone else keen on coming along add your name to the list and see you then


----------



## Gerard_M (27/6/09)

see you there around 12. Free sausage sizzle, bring a friend or just find a new one when you get there.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## dpadden (28/6/09)

Big thanks to Gerard for a great day yesterday. We had a very detailed tour of the brewery at Paddy's (On his day off as well!) and Gerard was generous enough to feed us afterwards. :icon_cheers: 

The beers were great as always. Next time I'll be sure to leave the keys at home so I can work my way through the range more than once 

We had a fantastic turn out with about 10 people turning up, and a good bunch of guys as well. All agreed that this is something we should be doing on a regular basis.

So we can start to discuss & communicate about more events coming up, I have created a Google group at the following address...Western Sydney Brewers I encourage everyone to sign up and anyone else in the Western Sydney region that is interested in coming along next time...

Looking forward to the next event :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Gerard_M (30/6/09)

Cheers guys, good to hear you enjoyed the afternoon.
We can throw on that type of hospitality for any group of homebrewers who want to come & have a look around, you just have to ask!
Cheers
Gerard




Paddo said:


> Big thanks to Gerard for a great day yesterday. We had a very detailed tour of the brewery at Paddy's (On his day off as well!) and Gerard was generous enough to feed us afterwards. :icon_cheers:
> 
> The beers were great as always. Next time I'll be sure to leave the keys at home so I can work my way through the range more than once
> 
> ...


----------



## dpadden (8/2/10)

Hi all,

The Western Sydney Brewers club has been growing at a steady rate over the last 6 months, and we have just gone live with our new club web site which we are very excited about.

Please feel free to drop in and say hello, the address is www.westernsydneybrewers.com

Cheers, Paddo


----------



## peted27 (8/2/10)

Paddo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The Western Sydney Brewers club has been growing at a steady rate over the last 6 months, and we have just gone live with our new club web site which we are very excited about.
> 
> ...




Signed up, lookin good

Looking forward to the next pissup. I mean monthly meet up

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## rendo (8/2/10)

Chap Chap,

Does this mean you are an Eels fan? I am a lifetime fan!  U better be! Dont tell me u go for the broncos




Chappo said:


> Carn Boys have a brew day! Nothing better than dribbling beery geeky stuff with a big boiler chuggin' all that hoppy aroma's around the place! Drinking real beer with real home brewers and having real beery conversations. I'm in heaven :wub: . Hate me Southern brothers to miss out on something really spesh, yeah? Being an ex Parramatta boy myself.
> 
> Shyte you can go to the pub any old time and have a few, can't ya?
> 
> ...


----------



## LethalCorpse (8/2/10)

I live in Parra too, but I'm a Panthers man.


----------



## dpadden (8/2/10)

peted27 said:


> Signed up, lookin good
> 
> Looking forward to the next pissup. I mean monthly meet up
> 
> :icon_chickcheers:



see you there Pete, looking forward to tasting that APA of yours I've heard so much about


----------



## rendo (8/2/10)

I use to live in parra/winston hills. Now I am in Lane Cove

No north syd bears anymore, so I still go for parra, always will



LethalCorpse said:


> I live in Parra too, but I'm a Panthers man.


----------



## peted27 (8/2/10)

go the dragons


----------



## LethalCorpse (8/2/10)

Hey, steady on. This is a Western Suburbs brewing thread, we'll none of that Southern tomfoolery


----------



## dpadden (8/2/10)

LethalCorpse said:


> Hey, steady on. This is a Western Suburbs brewing thread, we'll none of that Southern tomfoolery



I agree. Pete we may have to consider revoking your membership


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (8/2/10)

I've signed up, nice looking website!

Do you mind a SW Sydney person joining -  

Psst ... Go Parra


----------



## dpadden (8/2/10)

DK said:


> I've signed up, nice looking website!
> 
> Do you mind a SW Sydney person joining -
> 
> Psst ... Go Parra




Good to have you on board DK, all are welcome we are a friendly bunch  Plus the Parra bit helps :icon_cheers:


----------



## BEC26 (8/2/10)

Just signed up, asking for "associate" membership.

Hope it gets passed lol

Cheers


----------



## peted27 (9/2/10)

BEC26 said:


> Just signed up, asking for "associate" membership.
> 
> Hope it gets passed lol
> 
> Cheers




it would have, but i just noticed youre from taree.... :icon_vomit:


----------



## dpadden (9/2/10)

peted27 said:


> it would have, but i just noticed youre from taree.... :icon_vomit:



Ignore Pete (we do)  your in :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (9/2/10)

Website looks good. Just signed up.


----------



## dpadden (9/2/10)

Josh said:


> Website looks good. Just signed up.



Good one Josh, and another Eels supporter of course


----------



## dpadden (29/4/10)

A reminder that the Western Sydney Brewers are getting together for their regular meeting tonight in Parramatta. As always, all are welcome to come along and share some brews. Have a look at the following link for more info!

Western Sydney Brewers


----------



## Josh (1/5/10)

Paddo said:


> A reminder that the Western Sydney Brewers are getting together for their regular meeting tonight in Parramatta. As always, all are welcome to come along and share some brews. Have a look at the following link for more info!
> 
> Western Sydney Brewers



My guts are requesting a change of venue for next month. I don't think I could handle another night on the mutton curry and beef vindaloo.

Come along brewers of Western Sydney. Next month is the brewing challenge stouts and porters.


----------



## dpadden (2/5/10)

Pizza night next month....thank goodness


----------



## peted27 (3/5/10)

Paddo said:


> Pizza night next month....thank goodness



just saying mutton or vindaloo makes me want to run for the shitter


----------



## dpadden (3/5/10)

peted27 said:


> just saying mutton or vindaloo makes me want to run for the shitter



You're all class Pete. Just get brewing on that Porter/Stout for next month....time is running out :lol:


----------



## peted27 (3/5/10)

Paddo said:


> You're all class Pete. Just get brewing on that Porter/Stout for next month....time is running out :lol:





mmm i know, gonna head out to pats tomorrow after *work*. you might be tasting mine a bit young. but an entry is an entry. right?

edit: missed words


----------



## dpadden (10/8/10)

Western Sydney Brewers are getting together again on 26th August to share some beers. This will also be our bi-monthly mini brew-comp with Dark Lagers & Bocks being the theme. As always all are welcome and promises to be a great night. 

*www.westernsydneybrewers.com*


----------

